# Optimistic sentences?



## meeryanah

Could anyone tell me some postive sayings in Catalan, like, for example, Dum spiro spero, in Latin?
Thanx.


----------



## megane_wang

Hello --

That one you put as an example would do.
It is: *"Mentre hi ha vida, hi ha esperança" *(While you are alive, there is hope)

*"El darrer que es perd és l'esperança"* (The last thing you loose is hope)

Are those phrases the kind of sayings you are looking for? Or you prefer something more positive?

See you around !!


----------



## DeBarcelona

"Qui dia passa, any empeny"

Qui ho vol traduir? No sé gaire com fer-ho.

"Who makes a day pass by, a year pushes". More or less.


----------



## ernest_

Some more:

*“No pot anar pitjor”* (It can't go any worse)
*“Els hi fotarem una panadera”* (We are going to pulverise them) <- typically before a football match
*“No ens para ni déu”* (Not even god can stop us)
*“Després de la tempesta ve la calma”* (After the storm comes the calm)
*“Tornarem a lluitar, tornarem a sofrir, tornarem a vèncer!”* (We shall fight again, we shall suffer again, we shall win again) <- famous patriotic speech by a former Catalan president


----------



## louhevly

DeBarcelona said:


> "Qui dia passa, any empeny"
> 
> Qui ho vol traduir? No sé gaire com fer-ho.
> 
> "Who makes a day pass by, a year pushes". More or less.



El DLC diu:

"Expressió per a indicar que ens desentenem de les dificultats de cada dia, d'una situació desagradable, de conseqüències que ens poden afectar, però que es van ajornant."

Potser vol dir "el qui deixa passar el dia sense fer res --cosa més o menys fàcil a fer-- tindrà tot un carretó de coses acumulades per a empènyer al final d'un any".  O sigui, haver d'empènyer l'any és la conseqüència d'haver deixat passar el dia.

Així potser s'usa amb un sentit semblant a "No ajornis fins demà el que es pot fer avui" ("Never put off till tomorrow what you can do today")?

A veure què diuen els altres col·legues catalans.

Lou


----------



## RIU

A les penes punyalades i al darrera gots de vi.


----------



## DeBarcelona

lou:
Sempre havia pensat que era més aviat: esforça't, dia a dia, i així aniràs passant bé els anys. La veritat, no m'havia parat mai a pensar què vol dir. No sóc de fer servir expressions. Em penso que les dites populars han caigut bastant en desús.


----------



## louhevly

louhevly said:


> El DLC diu:
> 
> "Expressió per a indicar que ens desentenem de les dificultats de cada dia, d'una situació desagradable, de conseqüències que ens poden afectar, però que es van ajornant."
> 
> <tisorada>



Es veu que Alcover-Moll té una definició ben diferent:
 «Qui dia passa, any empeny»: vol dir que vencent les petites dificultats del moment es venç una part de les dificultats de tota una empresa o de tota la vida.

So perhaps something like "little by little does it"?

Lou


----------



## Samaruc

Jo ho entenc així també, les grans victòries es guanyen a base de petites batalles.

Ànim, que hi ha més dies que llonganisses!

Amunt els cors!


----------



## meeryanah

Samaruc said:


> Ànim, que hi ha més dies que llonganisses!
> 
> Amunt els cors!


 

What does this mean? 
I'm trying really hard but since my catalan knowledge is based on combining a couple of years of learning french and spanish, I really can't figure out these.


----------



## Samaruc

Oops, sorry, Meeryanah...

*Ànim, que hi ha més dies que llonganisses!*

Literally: Cheer up, there are more days than "llonganisses! (where "llonganissa" is some kind of sausace, I don't know the exact name in English. As the "llonganisses" are tied one after another making a string, it is supposed there is always another "llonganissa"...)
It's a very colloquial expression, you should avoid it in a formal context. It simply means that there are a lot of days after today, so, if today hasn't been good to you, you can be sure there will be many other days that will be better than today.

*Amunt els cors!*

Literally: Up the hearts!
I think this one doesn't need any explanation.

Have a nice weekend!


----------

